# Happy 12th Birthday Astro!



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Not his gotcha day or his real birthday, but January 1 is the day we've been celebrating Astro's birthday since he came into our lives over 11 years ago.

Astro came from an abuse and neglect situation and has taught me so much about dogs and life. And he is the reason I became involved in GSD rescue. Little did I know how much my life was going to change that day, so many years ago, when he escaped from his foster home and ran in front of my car.

The years have gone by so quickly that I can't believe I'm saying - Happy 12th Birthday Stroey!!!

<span style="color: #3333FF">Astro AX AXJ NAC NJC JS-N</span>


----------



## samralf (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

How sweet







Happy 12th Astroy boy, here's to many more!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Happy 12th Birthday!!!

What a handsome man!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

to the handsome boy!!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy 12th, Astro. Hope you celebrated your birthday in style.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Happy Bbay Astro!!!! 12 already. He looks good!


----------



## agilegsds (Dec 31, 2003)

Thank you everyone! It's been very cold here the past few days and he had bitter conditions for his birthday photoshoot, but he was a real trooper about it.







We've spent the rest of yesterday and today celebrating his birthday inside.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Congratulations! He looks great!
So what was on his birthday cake? And his gifts?


----------



## Cathygirl (Dec 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Astro!!!!! So glad you found each other and I hope you enjoy many more birthday together.


----------



## gary72 (Dec 7, 2009)

happy birthday


----------

